# Mothers Day



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I just wanted to say a few words to us all for this coming Sunday.....I am sure that many of you are like me and dread Mothers Day, not because we don't appreciate our Mum's but because we are faced with all those cards and expectations and those of us who are still trying are left wondering if we will ever be the recipient of a mothers day card   
It's one of those silly things that our friends and family don't even think about, and yet another day when we are forced to put on our "brave faces".
I just want to wish you all well for this weekend, and let you know that I will be thinking of all of us on Sunday.
On a positive note I would like to say how happy I am for those of you who have faced this battle and won, especially to those of you recieving your first ever mothers day card this year, enjoy it ladies and hopefully the rest of us will know what it's like next year.

P.S to those of you who had forgotten and who are now running around in panic trying to book a table to take your Mum out for lunch on sunday....shame on you!!!!!!!   

Thinking of us all
Dydie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What a lovely posting Dydie.

Its true, I have mixed emotions.  I'm happy my mum is here. But then its "when will somebody be buying me a mothers day card".   

All those mums out there enjoy your special day    I was very good Dydie, booked a table for my parents and d/h parents for a meal on saturday. xxxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Dydie

I was just thinking along those lines myself last night and wondering if I would ever be getting a mothers day card!!!

HOpefully my hubby will do what I do for him on Fathers day and send him one from our two fur babies!

Not quite the same I know but it helps as I usually end up having to lunch out with my mum and SIL who both receive cards!  Me being the odd one out as per!

Hope you all have a nice week-end and remember soon enough it will be our turn!  

Love

Karen x


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Dydie

Im so glad my mum is here but i know exactly what u mean....6th March last year i had a FET on this date which was +ive but i unfortunately m/c at 11 weeks  .....i really thought this year i would have got a mothers day card!!

But like we are all saying at least we still got our mums!!.......

Maybe next mothers day it will be our turn to receive a card!!

Jan xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I echo everything dydie has said and I also send a huge warm hug to those of us who no longer have their mother by their side to support them through this all as I know 'that' day is awful in many ways.


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

I know what you mean Nikki.  I have dreaded Mother's Day well before TTC, as my mother passed away a few years ago now.  I'm hoping that she's by my side anyway and that one day she'll get to watch over a grandchild.
xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

yes one day we will all be mums, we are trying so hard to get there, and what wonderful mummys we will all be. 

Bh I know where you are coming from I lost my beautiful mum 5 years this May which only seems like yesterday...

I'm sure as I speak for all ladies who have lost their mums to the spirit world,
that they will be in our thoughts and prayers.

So on a positive note ladies who have their mums in body celebrate with them and be happy! 

I will be lighting a candle for my and mum, and for all ladies who's mums  have passed over, and for us mummies to be...and I will be celebrating that I am a god mother, and will also be phoning up my dear mums mum, and sending her loads of love bless.

God bless
Spiritx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

You all have such wonderful words, that is why you are all such a tower of strength to me, I just wanted to add that my heart goes out to all of those who do not have the company of their Mum's, I am lucky enough to still have mine but I know what your feeling as I lost my Dad on Christmas Day when he was just 46yrs old.
and I would like to second Spirit's view that us girlies who do have our Mum's with us, should be celebrating that fact on Sunday and everyday.
Dydie


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Ah bless you Dydie,

just wanted to send you a big  , to say sorry for the loss of your 
dad, I really feel for you! and anyone who has lost a parent at such a young age. You do cherish the memories dont you dydie, in your heart.

Im sure you will have a nice day celebrating with your dear mum on sunday..
bless you.

Hold onto your dreams girls as we will be mum's one day...

Thanks for this thread Dydie, its comforting to know there are others who know how you are feeling, what ever loss you have experienced....X


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

Justr wanted to add to this thread...

I lost my mum 6th dec 2003 so this is our second mothers day without her....the loss is always with you and even though like Spirit I believe that she has just gone on ahead of us to another place, I wish I could see her and talk to her and hear her talking back.  I am getting married in April and it is so hard to feel happy when I feel so sad.........

To all those who have their mum's give them an extra hug this year and try to concentrate on having a special time with your own mum rather than think of it as another mother's day without a little one to send you a card... hopefully all our dreams on that front will be realised this year

Croc


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Croc,

You know that your mum would want you so much to enjoy your day and to be as happy as you deserve to be.  I am also getting married in April.  We've just had our first IVF cycle abandoned, and are now concentrating on the wedding (in the Caribbean!) and will try again when we get back.  I've only just booked the wedding, as I couldn't think of anything else during my first cycle.  So the time just feels right to be able to concentrate on ourselves and recharge batteries for round 2!

All the very best for your special day.

BH x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words BH

Congratulations on your wedding, what day are you getting married? we are getting married on the 23rd April in the New Forest, only a small intimate wedding with 24 guests. 

We had a failed cycle in October and that’s when we decided to get married.  We have been together nearly eight years and suddenly in 4 months have decided to get married,  got engaged in January and have only 7 weeks to go..

I am excited but it is tinged with so much sadness with my mum not being here, the day would be perfect if she’d have been there, but it will never be perfect now, but hopefully it will be a happy day….I don’t know if you have seen that Cancer Research advert where the girl is trying on her wedding dress and says ‘I wish my mum was here…’ it really does me in, that’s how I felt when I tried mine on, which is why I ended up buying the first dress I tried on even though it didn’t fit and I am now desperate to lose weight to get into it..

We were lucky enough to have a private sitting with the UK’s top medium Gordon Smith known as the ‘psychic barber’ and he mentioned a wedding in April and said my mum would be there and we should toast to absent friends.  He said ‘George’ was connected to the wedding and I said I didn’t know a George but next day my sister rang me to tell me that 23rd April is St George’s day!! so I am desperately trying to hang on to the fact that she will be there, even if I can’t see her. 

Anyway enough of this sadness, good luck for your wedding and we also trying tx again after our honeymoon in Mauritius.  We have moved to the ARGC and have our  initial appointment on 4th April to start tx probably June (cos AF occurs day after we return) so we may cycle together

Love

Croc


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just popped in to say that i'm sure you all will be mummies one day..you all deserve to be.. and you will be better mummies for going through this tx malarkey.. I have very mixed emotions about mothers day and am planning to keep myself busy with other things.. we recently had an e m/c so that will be in the front of my mind, but i have also had problems with my own mum over the last year.. Although i love her very much, unfortunately after choosing to go down the ivf route she has made it clear that she does not agree with our choice and i have found it increasingly hard to cope with the fact that my mum has said that she doesnt love me anymore because i can t have children naturally like her sons wives can..
I have also found out in the last year that dh'smum has lied to me about sil's children an pregnancy and all of this has caused me to mistrust someone who i began to treat like my own mother. This sunday is going to be hard for me like it will be for so many others , and for so many differnet reasons.. But none of us should loose the hope that one day we will all be fantastic mummies ourselves...
Ju x


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just read all your posts and they really struck a cord,obviously i wish that i was getting a card on Sunday from my own little one,but i am just so glad to still have my own mum to send a card to,she is such a brave loving wonderfull person,she has been battling with breast & bone cancer for the last 5years and i am just so gratefull to have her i really don't know what i would do without her.To all of you who out there who have lost a parent I'm sending you a great big   hope Sunday passes without to much heartache

Sicknote,i just want to send you a hug   What a terrible time you have had,here'
s hoping it won't be long before you have your own Little one,you take care xxx

Good Luck to you all wherever you are on the path to mummyhood!! and congrats to all who have made it!!   

                                             Luv Gbxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I just try to blank it out - "it's nothing to do with me".  I always get my mum a lovely present cos she's an extremely special person.  I really feel for you Croc - my mum is 66 this year & her health is not great & I know she won't be around for ever but I can't stop hoping she will be!  I don't have any brothers or sisters & I'm adopted so we are very close. In fact I'm really lucky as she was unable to have kids with my dad she actually really understands what I'm going through.  Even so, she has reservations about ivf - she keeps harping on about how wonderful adoption is - no stretch marks,etc!!

Anyway, I wish someone could just tell me whether I will or won't be a mum - it's the not knowing that makes it SO tough.

Good luck to you lovely ladies on Sunday - blank it out, that's my message!
Jess x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I hope you dont mind me popping in girls and saying i send you all huge hugs.

I can still remember all the emotions and feelings you all going through, nothing will take that away so i just want to say i admire you all on this thread and hope one day all your dreams come true.

With much love and hugs

Mel

x x


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

I just wanted to say what a godsend this site is. When I read through all your posts I realise that although I feel alone in the midst of all this, that I am not.
I lost my mum just under two years ago, and a couple of months later found out that we would need tx if we were to have children, the irony of the timing of it all was heart wrenching.
Tomorrow will be difficult and many tears will be shed I am sure, but then I will pick myself up, as we will all have to do and continue with our lives.
Lots of hugs to everyone for tomorrow and take very good care of yourselves

lots of love butterbeans xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Butterbeans.....big hugs for tomorrow hun. Although i have been so blessed now, I lost my Mum too and went through the IF journey without her.......Mothers Day was always the hardest.

Take care tomorrow.....hope that your dreams come true and that this day will bring you happiness again,

Love to all who have lost mums and to those on the journey to become mums.

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 
          i no how u all feeling my mam, was 39 when she died the bigC
I WAS ONLY 14 WHEN I LOST HER IM NOW NEARLY 26 IT WAS FEB 17TH  I GOT MARRIED HAD M/C AND ECTOPICS AND ALL WITHOUT HER AND AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALOT EASIER WITH HER WITH ME I NO SHE IS IN SPIRIT BUT NOT THE SAME  WELL JUST TO SAY BIG KISSES TO ALL THAT LOST THERE MUMMYS 
HERES APOEM I DID FOR MY MAM

I ONCE HAD A DEAR OLD MOTHER 
WHO MEANT ALL THE WORLD TO ME
WHENEVER I WAS IN TROUBLE 
SHE SAT ME ON HER KNEE
ONE NIGHT WHEN I WAS SLEEPING 
UPON A FEATHER BED 
AN ANGEL CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN
AND TOLD ME MY MA WAS DEAD S
SO LISTEN ALL YOU CHILDREN DO AS YR TOLD COS IF  U LOSE YR MAMMA U LOOSE YR HEART OF GOLD

HOPED U LIKED IT
LOADS LOVE NIKKI


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Nikki, that was so lovely, you really made me blub!

Nothing I can say will make it any easier for you guys, I just hope this is the last mother's day you spend without a baby or a bump of your own!

Jess x


----------

